# Hi everybody. This isn't new but i kept seeing the ad for this and decided to give it a go!!



## James Spilling (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## k-tronix (Mar 31, 2021)

I would never buy this based on various elements of the adverts (and the obnoxious amount of impressions on YouTube), but was curious nevertheless. Thanks for your exploration and now I can push this out to the mental pasture.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 31, 2021)

Hilarious vid mate! love it, please do more 😂

-DJ


----------



## AMBi (Mar 31, 2021)

This and the “If I had this when I was 20, I would be a billionaire by now 😳😳” ads are my favorites haha


----------



## LudovicVDP (Apr 1, 2021)

Really, really, really NOT convinced. 
Thanks! I'll hate the ad even more now (YT is getting really painful. Trying very hard to make us pay those 15 EUR per month) 

(Nice video though  )


----------

